#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  امپیلی مونو پایونیرGM-d8500m  با مشکل خرابی صدا  (خر خر کردن )   صدا نامفهوم هستش و قطع وصل میشه

## Mohammad 81

امپ امپ ها عوض شدن   مشکل حل نشد و قبلا هم تعمیر شده برای ایسی درایور

----------

*Shami*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Shami

> امپ امپ ها عوض شدن   مشکل حل نشد و قبلا هم تعمیر شده برای ایسی درایور


بهتر توضیحات بیشتری بدهید
چند تا عکس هم بزارید
معمولا از ترانزیستورهای درایو مشکل پیدا کنه این حالت پیش میاد

----------


## Mohammad 81

براتون عکس میزارم

----------


## Mohammad 81

این هم از عکس برد

----------

*khoshhaly*

----------


## Mohammad 81

۲۰۲۱۱۱۲۸_۱۶۰۵۰۵.jpg

----------


## Mohammad 81

16381035138793423343635947799571.jpg

----------


## yazdani

اکر صدای هوم میدهد بهتره اول نگاهی به خازن منبع تغذیه بندازید.ضمنا توتصویر دوتا خازن چپی ها به نظر باد کرده اند اگر اشتباه متوجه نشده باشم. در هر حال افت ظرفیت خازنها یکی از علل عیب نامبرده میباشد

----------

